# Bass tracks/blues-rock...



## fromwithin (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey I was wondering if anyone knows where on the internet I can get some blues bass tracks with drums and maybe even rythm or no guitar in it. Im looking to just get some loops/tracks to jam with.
Even rock tracks...Just some stuff to help me sharpen up my leads?
I tried searching but for some reason I cant find anything, I would have thought this would be a common type of thing?

Anyways, if anyone has some info that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.lawrencefritts.com/backingtracks.html

oopps it use to work


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Don't have time to find them right now - but take a look in the "Theory and technique" section of the board and you should be able to find what you're looking for. I know there are few links in one thread to backing tracks.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I downloaded a bunch from iTunes.ca, can't remember who the artist is, and they aren't fantastic, but will do to build chops on.

Regards


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Let's see if this link points you in the right direction;

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=19821

If not, it's in this section on page 4 or 5 - heading is "backing tracks"


----------



## fromwithin (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome everyone, thanks for the help..Im at work so I havent had a chance to listen to anything yet, but by the looks of some of the links it looks as though there is some good stuff!
I appreciate it everyone!
Thanks again


----------

